
Some Python Anti-Patterns - dolftax
https://deepsource.io/blog/8-new-python-antipatterns/
======
Sourya
Interesting set of pointers. Another point, that I am not sure whether would
qualify as an anti-pattern: asking for forgiveness rather than permission.
Basically, using "try... except" rather than "if hasattr(obj, attribute)" etc.

------
indianrodeo
My junior devs. should benefit from this article.

------
vady
Good to know things for the python beginners

------
immohsin
Good points. Thanks for writing.

------
sidhant-rajan
Good to know these patterns!!

